# smoking rat? O.o



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

whenever i have reaper on my shoulder, and smoke a cigarette, reaper stands on his hunches and smells alot, then mellows out...



how bad is that?


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

i dont know exactly what affects cig smoke has on rats but i am very sure it isn't good for them. just like it isnt good for you either.


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

Thats funny because I stopped smoking in my room because I think my oldest rat,Shade, is allergic to smoke.She starts sneasing like crazy


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Considering rats' respiratory problems, I'd say that isn't good :?


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

kk, ill put him in my ocket then when i smoke


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I suggest not smoking around your rat.

It's VERY destructive to their already sensitive lungs, just don't do it around them.


----------

